# EXTENDED TRAIN SHED



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been working on an extension to my train shed so I don't have to carry out cars two at a time and place them on the tracks. It is about 15' 4" long and will be 4 tracks wide. This will give me about 20' or so of yard length. I hinged the roof so it can be lifted up for access to the trains. I need to get sheeting for the roof yet and some rolled roofing. I have siding to match the 8'x8' storage shed. I plan on using 1x4 pine stock [cut down to rail height and striped] for 3 of the tracks and Aristo 5' for the other. Does pine work ok for this or is a better wood needed? 
I also built a bridge from layout to shed [plank] for access. Here are a few progress pictures. 
































]img]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/leonpete/train%20shed%20063.jpg[/img] 








more work ahead! I'm on vacation this week so should make progress.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to split that roof into multiple sections... it will get mighty heavy once it is sheathed and shingled.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

one more picture 








Semper Vaporo , It will be heavy, but hopefully access won't be reqiured to often.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's really cool.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice design--clever roof. What will you cover it in?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job !!!! 
Let me guess, will the finished paint job look like the Woodcrest shops... or Paducah?


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice looking storage Leon. Looks substantial too!


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Excellent storage area! The idea if dividing the top into two hinged sections is wise. Will be heavy once sheathed and shingled. Ventilation might be a good idea also.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

A little more progress on the shed. I ran out of lumber and headed to Home Depot tonight. Got everything, but had to order black rolled roofing for it.They will have it by tommoro. A good friend stoped today and mentioned he might be able to get ahold of a hydraulic jack system used to lift semi tractor cabs. Wow! wouldn't that be cool. Will have to see about that if he can get it.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

The 3 support boards pivot on a screw and swing back and up toward the hinged side when not in use. Thanks for the comments everyone and suggestions. 
Hey Dave, What color are those 2 buildings anyway? Do you have a color photo of them you could post here? [Woodcrest shops, Paducah] 
tbug, is ventilation necessary for our trains? I don't really know. Has anyone had a bad experince because of no ventilation?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you will out grow it by next summer.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you will out grow it by next summer. 




Hmm. That's experience talking.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I found a couple.. 

Two of the Paducah Ky shop buildings... 



















Two shots of the Paint and Washdown shops at Woodcrest Il. 



















Main shop building at Woodcrest Il.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Marty, Your probably right, but it is going to help me out alot as far as running a train on the spur of the moment. Wanted to build a bigger shed but the wife said no as we have our contract at work [with tight ass TYSON] coming up in January. Last contract we took a 5 year wage freeze, so we are taking a big hit now with gas and everything else going up . 
Bad news for me!!! I pulled a dum on. I was checking out track switch and track inside my shed with my Mallet. Yes, I left my metal square laying on the tracks and I beleive it shorted something out in the Mallet. Won't run now. Will probably send it to Aristocraft and see if they can fix it. There goes my only battery powered engine for your" thingy". I still plan on coming down on Sat. tho.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Dave, Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Ready for the rolled roofing. It has not came in to Home Depot yet. Primer has been applied.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh Yea, I was curiuos as to what the roofs weight was so far. So I took the bathroom scale and it weighted in at 130 lbs. so far. Just a little cling and jerk and it's up. Will check it after the rolled roofing is applied. Body building while playing trains, WHEW!!!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Leon, 

Very nice, you'll have to buy some more engines and cars to fill it up.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Leon... I'm impressed.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If the lid turns out to be too heavy. You could always at a couple of upright posts to the hinged side and add some Calble, pully, with counter weights to make it easier. 

It's a fine looking train shed.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the complements Don, Dave and JJ. Hey JJ, That could be a good idea to use a counter balance. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

That is a good looking shed. But I think Marty is right, it will be full before you know it. Mine is very similar to your design, 4 X 16 ft and I almost filled it up with the train cars I had. It is really nice to just roll out a line of cars and get running. No more carrying, bending over, and all. You will love it. 
Paul


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Bubba, 
Thanks for your post on the Aristo 2-8-8-2 about the poly fuses shuting down. I went out this morning and tried out my Mallet and it is working GREAT!!! All this helpful information on this site is great. YOU MADE MY DAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Thanks, 
Leon


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Paul, 
I know it's going to be a lot more handy for running trains and I will still have the shelving in my main shed for more train stuff after I fill the yard. 








Leon


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By leonpete on 08/22/2008 10:34 AM









Leon




Oh my... how I love seeing that Orange and White...


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Dave F, 
I painted the building and my 8x8 shed " Fired Steel " and made 3 roof vents out of scrap 4x4. I still haven't got the rolled roofing yet. It is on order. Put up 8 more ft. of wood fence and spread 3/8ths in rock chip around the building. I need more dirt and weed barrier to finish the north side. I am thinking about building the lean-to on the north side like the shop in Paducah, KY. I already have enough left over material to do that. I might make it to store a small logging train of 4 cars, boxcar, and 0-4-0 engine. I have some small radius track, so I think I will build a small layout beside this building for the grandkids to play with when they visit. Had great weather this past week so worked most every day outside.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks GREAT!.. Nice job Leon.... 

(snif... I'm so proud...sniff)


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice job! Noticed you added fence to.


Ole Toad


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Finally got a chance to work on the yard tracks in my train shed. I used all my 5' track so will finish using wood strips for the rest of the yard tracks. Still have to get some on/off toggels so I can select which track I want to use. I have a common rail so I installed jumper wires on the bottom of the track using the little screws on the bottom of the track for now. Still haven't got my rolled roofing yet so I can finish the roof. Supposed to be in the 3rd of August.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

I got the rest of the wood track in place and put most of my trains in the yard. Track 1 on the right holds all 12 of my hopper cars and one engine. Track 2 holds most of my mixed freight train and track 3 holds the balance of my mixed freight train. Track 4 [on the left] holds my passenger train. Tried it all out this evening and it's so nice. We'll be running more often now with this convenience. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Leon, that's looking great.. nice job.. 

Good to see pics of ICG #2270 as well. 

#2269 was involved in a derailment today.. Just dropped a hopper, that's all. 
Gotta love our Paducah Jeeps..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I would have put about a 1 foot staight track after the switch then made all the rest wood rails. At the price of track I would not tie some up in the storage yard. 

Is that a Grain Elavator I see in one of the Pic's Did you make that or is it ready made?


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Dave, 
I'd like to pick up another IC jeep some time and convert them to battery power with airwire and sound. We can wish anyway. Some day tho. I think my rolled roofing came in so will have to make a trip to Sioux City this week to pick it up.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ, 
I can still rob some of the track in the yard if I need it. The one track on the left that is the longest aristo track I wanted so I can pull a train in engine first. All my engines are track powered except my Mallet. Want to convert more to batter power tho some time. 
Yes, that is a grain elevator building and was my first building I purchased when I got into G-scale. I bought it at a train show In Boone, IA. It was hand made by someone there. Made out of plywood and covered with corrugated pop and beer cans. Think I gave $75 for it. Not a bad price for all the work in it. 
I also like your bent steel forms you made to pour your roadbed. Bet that works pretty slick.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

I put a gate in along fence so I can access the new shed. I also got the yard tracks wired to some on/off switches for controlling the power. Finally got the roled roofing and put that on today. Pretty much done out side of attaching the roof vents and adding a lean to on the north side for another small train.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Man, that turned out just fantastic. Looks great with the roofing material. 

Now I gotta get busy and run through my shed so I can have some stuff staged as well. Nice job, very inspiring.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh yes, the roof now weights in at 164 lbs. I can still lift it but would be easier with 2 people.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Posted By leonpete on 09/06/2008 9:30 PM
Oh yes, the roof now weights in at 164 lbs. I can still lift it but would be easier with 2 people.




You went this far and it is very nice staging area so why not automate the roof or counter weight it? Old homes had counter weights on windows and I see some places still sell the old ones. Just my 3cents /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif 
Toad


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, Very NICE, Leon. What a great job. It fits wonderfully into the whole house and railroad. Congratulations..... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you very much for the complements Dave,Toad and Stan. 
I'm still kicking around some ideas to help with lifting the roof. This has been a fun project to build and will help in running trains on the spur of the moment. I think I'm going to replace the LGB "R3" switch on the main line with a #6 that is the lead switch to the yard. When backing a 12 car train in from the main and the engine gets close to this switch a couple cars want to derail right behind the engine. To much swing with the LGB switch and pushing that many cars. Also want to move my transformer and TE receiver from the garage to the train shed for better signal reception.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ole Toad Frog on 09/06/2008 11:53 PM
Posted By leonpete on 09/06/2008 9:30 PM 
Oh yes, the roof now weights in at 164 lbs. I can still lift it but would be easier with 2 people.

You went this far and it is very nice staging area so why not automate the roof or counter weight it? Old homes had counter weights on windows and I see some places still sell the old ones. Just my 3cents /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif" border=0> 
Toad




Gas filled "lifters" (like use on automotive 'Hatchbacks') might do well. I am not sure how they are spec'd, but I bet a couple at each joist would sure help.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Another idea for helping the lift the roof is the cylinders they use to help lift car hoods or trunks....you could probably could find a couple of them at a junk yard...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Two teenagers is all you need really.... But that could get expensive.. Ya gotta feed 'em.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

If lid is to heavy use a couple gas springs or like what holds up hatch back car lids, they work very well for something heavy like this. 
Dennis


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

If you wanna get trick with the lid operation, go down and pick up a couple of 12volt linear actuators. They will more than lift that roof structure and its easier on you. You can put in a waterproof switch right on the outside of your building too. Just my thoughts. 

Shawn


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Sesh1975, 
What are these linear actuators? Also where would you get these from. Do you have any more information on these, like price, and how they work? Thanks for your idea. 

Any other IDEA'S out there on making the roof easier to lift. 
Thanks to all of you who have made suggestions so far. 
I'm in no hurry to get this part done so want more ideas. 
THANKS TO ALL AGAIN.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Sunday I got the access door from the layout made. There was a doggie door [previous door] in the shed above the new door so this was utilized so I can have a bigger access hole to reach the switches inside. Also spead things out on my shelving inside.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang ! That's one clean shed..... 
Mine looks like it's from downtown Beriut by comparison....


----------



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

To lift the top, both air springs and lineal actuators can be found from McMaster-Carr www.mcmaster.com . At work we have used both to open trap doors in scenery with good results. 

Phillip


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

Linear actuators can get kind of pricey - especially with stroke lengths of greater than 6" or so. A great place to pick up surplus ones, and a bunch of other stuff as well, is Burden's Surplus Center: 

Main Website: 

http://www.surpluscenter.com/ 

Linear actuators: 

http://www.surpluscenter.com/sort.a...atname=&byKeyword=yes&search=linear actuators 

Brian


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Phillip and Brian, 
Visited the web site and yes there are pretty pricey. Will need a cheaper way to help with the roof weight. Thanks for your response tho. 
Leon


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think a standard garage door counter-balance spring could be adapted to offset the weight of the roof.


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been watching this expansion with great interest, and fascination. It has given me many new ideas, keep up the good work. 

Oh yes, I still need to get up there to see your layout, and not this shed.


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you. Here is a link to just a few actuators. http://shopping.rexmar.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=hatchliftsram also see, http://dcactuators.com/Detail.asp?Product_ID=301.530_6124 

You can just Google it as well and find a hundred different types. I believe that you could get away with just one actuator since they will lift close to 700lbs. Figure on the price being in the 250 dollar range for the actuator.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Bill, 
Glad you enjoyed this post on my shed. Yes, there has been a lot of pictures of it. I like to see pictures on topics posted here at my largescale and I also like to post pictures of projects I do. Heck, with a digital camera it's so easy. 
Thanks 
Leon 

Hope you have made progress on your layout and happy railroading.


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

great building, i'm stealing the idea for mine. 

Pat McCarty


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a mighty fine train shed!


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Pat and Jim. 
Pat, If you have any questions on the building, just email me. Here's a few tips. The roof frame is made to stick out 1 1/2 " past the top plate of the side wall on both sides. This way you can attach your hinges to the roof and the side of the top plate of the wall while the roof frame is laying on top of the walls. The ends stick out about 1 1/4" farther. I did use a biscut joiner to assemble the roof frame [dowels can also be used]. Glued the biscut's and ends with titebond III and clamped the frame for a couple hours and then released the pressure on the clamps. Also glued and screwed the 2x6 rafters to the roof frame. On the hinge side, I beveled the facia board on the bottom inside edge to help out on clearance when the roof is raised up so it doesn't bind the hinges. I suggest about 8 hinges for this weight of the roof. Two screws through the fascia on the side that opens secure's the roof closed as my lock. Hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Leon, you sir, are a real craftsman in the line of Norm Abram (New Yankee Workshop). The train shed, its fittings and doors...it's amazing and so well done. I'm in awe!! 
SandyR


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Norm Abram? Na, if Norm Abram had made it, it would be made of tiger maple with brass fittings....


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the complement SandyR. I always use to watch the New Yankee Workshop. I really enjoyed it and it got me into making some furniture pieces and kitchen cupboards out of red oak. Never got in to using the exotic woods like Norm.


----------

